# Menards has pellets for $3.49



## fespo (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello all, I was just in my local Menard's store and they lowered there price on pellets from $3.99 a bag to $3.49 a bag. there fresh pellets but i forgot to get the name, oh well I hope this help someone out. Fespo


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 16, 2007)

fespo said:
			
		

> Hello all, I was just in my local Menard's store and they lowered there price on pellets from $3.99 a bag to $3.49 a bag. there fresh pellets but i forgot to get the name, oh well I hope this help someone out. Fespo




gawd  if its not horse bedding its a heck of a price, i'd check to see what they are and if premium i'd jump on em


----------



## MainePellethead (Dec 16, 2007)

fespo said:
			
		

> Hello all, I was just in my local Menard's store and they lowered there price on pellets from $3.99 a bag to $3.49 a bag. there fresh pellets but i forgot to get the name, oh well I hope this help someone out. Fespo



I just saw....Tractor Supply Store  here in Southern Maine has them advertised for 213 a ton.....but not sure what kind they are.


----------



## mkmh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Awsum...what town & what store in Southern maine? I started the year with almost 4 tons, but it sure looks like i'll be needing at least one more.
213 is very solid this time of year


----------



## MainePellethead (Dec 16, 2007)

mkmh said:
			
		

> Hi Awsum...what town & what store in Southern maine? I started the year with almost 4 tons, but it sure looks like i'll be needing at least one more.
> 213 is very solid this time of year



The new TRactor Supply Store in Scarboro Maine, near the marsh area(off of rte1)....I just saw the ad for it yesterday...good luck!
phone # 396-5100


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Dec 16, 2007)

I bought some Greenway pellets from Menards for $3.49.  In my Mt Vernon the created a clinker similar to corn. In fact the clinker stuck to the side of the pot and would not dump during the clean cycle. 


Home depot has Stove Chow brand at 149.00 a ton and they burn much better in my stove


----------



## zogboy (Dec 16, 2007)

Great prices.

Could post please give a location?

This is the world wide web    ......www.where.I/get/it/lost


----------



## mkmh (Dec 16, 2007)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> mkmh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent, Thanks!
A little far for me, but if they'll sell by the bag I might be able to pick up a few bags. I wonder if pellet prices are actually starting to trend down a little due to the increase in supply? I was thinking with that new plant in Corinth Maine, we might see some cheap pellets floating around. So far i've not seen any down here in York County
http://corinthwoodpellets.com/


----------



## pegdot (Dec 16, 2007)

And then there are those who will gouge you.......called the only local stove store that told us they sell pellets. Turns out that they don't stock pellets, NOT what I was told, but will order them by the ton for you. Asked about the name brand and was told that it varies, you don't get to choose, but was assured that they are always premium hardwood. Price? Hope you're sitting down, wish I'd been....$500/ton! :bug: Yep, for a mere $10 a bag I can have a ton of pellets, of the pig in a poke variety, shipped to their store for me to pick up. What a DEAL! SNARF! 

Now, I'm normally a pretty easy going person but this just set me off. When we were in that store shopping for a stove we were told that they stock pellets during the season and that last year they were $5.50 a bag. High, but the salesman told us that they thought they'd be down to $5.00 or less this year so I was counting on this store as a back up source for pellets. I'm afraid that I lost it. Expanded the idiots vocabulary with some choice words of the kind my mother wishes I wouldn't use. Didn't do any good but made me feel slightly better. 

Ended up having to drive 30 miles to get a ton from another TSC, our local store ran out. Paid $266 including tax. :smirk:


----------



## MainePellethead (Dec 16, 2007)

mkmh said:
			
		

> AwsumSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The local stove shop here knows the owner of the Corinth Plant...and has toured the facility....he says this year their pellets are not quite  "there" yet......but he said by next year they'll have some great pellets.  Their working out the kinks etc......they'll be producing  ALOT of pellets.  I guess the best time is Spring and Summer for major purchases of pellets...


----------



## TheSmith (Dec 16, 2007)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> fespo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where did you see them? Im in southern maine


----------



## mkmh (Dec 16, 2007)

That is really frustrating Peg!
It is hard to figure what the strategy is there. Sure, as a retailer it is nice to make a little money on everything you sell...but if you're trying to convince people that pellet stoves are a good purchase you would think you'd want to keep the fuel costs as low as possible. At that price it is hard to imagine that they're not pocketing at least 100 per ton. That kind of pricing will only serve to anger customers, and we all know that angry customers love to tell their friends about their bad experiences.

I just hope nobody actuaally PAYS them that price. I remember seeing pellets for 500 per ton on CraigsList in 2005 (in March when the supply was low), and I remember wondering who the heck was actually paying that price. Hopefully people with no other options, or who were desparate to run their cool new stoves....but pellet stoves make no economic sense at that price point.

I just read that Corinth Pellets in Maine is supposed to be the biggest pellet plant in North America. I would think that once they get their operations in order that they'd be able to beat out most of the Canadian Pellet producers on price (at least for sales in New England). So between Corinth and New England Wood Pellets in Jaffrey...maybe we'll start seeing prices settle in the 200 per ton range!


----------



## TheSmith (Dec 16, 2007)

sorry I hadnt refreshed in awhile


----------



## mkmh (Dec 16, 2007)

AwsumSS said:
			
		

> mkmh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention that....
http://maine.craigslist.org/hsh/505531204.html
I was wondering if maybe the quality was not up to par. This would be an excellent deal if they burned well...


----------



## MainePellethead (Dec 16, 2007)

mkmh said:
			
		

> AwsumSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be why they are seen for that price...lol.  But....be patient, they have spent a few million for start up of the plant. And your right, they are "destined" to be one of the largest if not the largest pellet plant in NA. Like I said, the stove dealer here knows the guy.....also my fiance was offered a job from the man in their office because she knows him too  lol....she was raised up that way but we dont want to move up there lol. Again....be patient....they'll progress soon enough


----------



## kdp7462 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi all
I have burned about 1 ton of the Corinth pellets in my Englander and they seem to burn fine for me.  They soot up the stove window a little faster than the energex I was using last year, but for the 30 dollar difference per ton I am happy with them.  My father on the other hand, has been finding CORN and pieces of corn in his bags of Corinth.  So I have been being a little more diligent in sifting through before dumping my bags....however I woiuld buy those from craigslist if someone wants to just try them out!


----------



## kinglew (Dec 16, 2007)

tractor supply in new york outside of buffalo . 207 a ton  pickuped 2 tons the brand is hardwood heat manufactred for them by??? .cant wait till all gone lots of ash and clinkers .extra work in my normal cleaning of stove.not a good brand HARDWOOD HEAT.


----------



## mkmh (Dec 16, 2007)

Interesting. I guess adding corn to the pellet mix much be a fairly common thing. This year I noticed my NE Wood pellets bags have a blurb on there that says the mix may contain up to 5% corn. I still have some bags from last year and they don't say this. Never seen any difference in the way this year's batch burns though, as compared to last years. I've also not seen any evidence of the corn blend, so it must be pretty well mixed in there. 

I'm thinking my P61A would do fine with the Corinth pellets, but my Hastings seems to be a little more "finicky" about what I run through it. I'm hoping we'll see some really good deals on the leftover supply come April/May. I would not be brave enough to load up with 3 tons of Corinth, but i'd get a ton if the price was right.


----------



## Xena (Dec 16, 2007)

BIGISLANDHIKERS said:
			
		

> Home depot has Stove Chow brand at 149.00 a ton and they burn much better in my stove




Two years ago I burned one ton of Stove Chow.  They burned great
in my stove and also produced very good heat.   I thought they were
out of business since I couldn't bring up their web site last year.


----------



## kdp7462 (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey mkmh

I am in the central maine area and picked up a ton for the corinth pellets for 259 delivered.  Not the best prices I've seen since I started buring when I moved into this house, but better than the 289 they wanted undelivered for energex from paris farmers union.  I am going to continue to burn the corinth, and see where they are price wise next year.  Apparently there is also going to be a huge factory up north (Caribou north) going online end of this winter/spring.  They are said to be poised to process something like 100,000 tons their first year as well...so hopefully the demand and the supply will level out!


----------



## mkmh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks, that seems like a pretty fair price.  I'm about as far South as you can go in Maine, so I have always bought my pellets in NH. This year I got a "pre-buy" price on New England Wood pellets of 210 per ton plus a flat rate 75.00 delivery charge. So 705.00 for 3 tons delivered. I had to cut the check in May, but it was worth it to save some money overall.
Do you pay sales tax on your pellets? The local Ace hardware store actually does charge sales tax on them. Not the end of the world, but it does add 10-15 dollars per ton..which just seems wrong since Oil and Propane are not taxed. Frankly, it seems absurd that they'd be taxing a renewable fuel that is produced domestically...and now in some caes, produced within the state!


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Dec 16, 2007)

Stove Chow....thats a funny name. I checked their website and it did not work


----------



## Philip (Dec 16, 2007)

In Alabama they tax everything including propane and pellets at the same tax rate as food and clothes, usually 8%.  Propane is currently selling for $2.95/gallon before tax which makes it $3.19/gallon actual.  Currently Tractor Supply is my only source for pellets.  They are selling Somerset brand hardwood (oak) pellets for $4.95 per bag plus tax.  I'm hoping pellet stoves will catch on down here, but presently public awareness is almost nil.  I get a lot of blank stares when I ask sales people about pellet stoves or pellet vent pipe at Home Depot, Lowe's or other stores where they sell wood stoves.


----------



## kdp7462 (Dec 16, 2007)

No tax on the pellets I bought this year or in previous years.  259 out the door and delivered to my garage


----------



## packerfan (Dec 27, 2007)

fespo said:
			
		

> Hello all, I was just in my local Menard's store and they lowered there price on pellets from $3.99 a bag to $3.49 a bag. there fresh pellets but i forgot to get the name, oh well I hope this help someone out. Fespo




I also saw them at Menards for $3.49 a bag here in West Bend Wi.
They were Greenway pellets which I have already burned a ton of, and seem to burn ok in my Englander.    

The Menards near my house was previously selling Marth pellets at 3.99 a bag and those seemed to burn a little better for me. ( I bought the Marth elsewhere for $3.31 )

I just might go to my local Home Depot store though, which also is selling Greenway pellets to pick some more up.    Where I live the HD store is just across the street from Menards and they will beat a competitors price by 10%.    The 10% savings would mean $3.14/bag or $157/ton which seems like a pretty good price to me.


----------

